# Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

I purchased this one because I was intrigued by the concept of a 100% cube cut tobacco. The description indicates that it is a Va/Burley blend, and it is clearly a mild aromatic, in the Danish style.

Pouch aroma - sweet, a subtle hint of caramel and/or honey. It seems to be a topping only, as upon smoking no casing or PG is detected.

Lighting/burning - since it is 100% cube cut as advertised, the packing is pretty simple. Fill your pipe by scooping into the pouch a couple of times, tamp a bit and light. The lighting takes a bit of effort to get it going good, but once it's lit it burns like a champ. (Came nice and dry in the bulk from smokingpipes.com).

Taste - Since it's high burley content, I get a grainy and nutty flavor that is consistent throughout. The Va and light topping make sure it's also sweet on the palate, which is a very nice counterpoint to the potential for burley to go bitter. Toward the end of the bowl, the taste starts to intensify towards an almost cigar-like body, which I attribute to the burley.

Aroma - I never smoke around anyone else, but the aroma to me smacks of toasting marshmallows and caramelized sugar. I'd consider this one of the best aromas I've ever had from a pipe tobacco.

Nicotine - No effects on me (during my 30 min commute, 1/2 of a pipeful), so that tells me there is a decent amount of Va in these little cubes.

Summary - A damn good tobacco that smokes great in a cob while commuting, I'm going to keep this one around for my driving smoke. Once you get it lit, it takes minimal maintenance. Seems to be only available in bulk (both pipesandcigars.com and smokingpipes.com have it) and at a reasonable price between $20 and $25 per lb.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like good stuff, one I may have to try.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

NCatron said:


> I purchased this one because I was intrigued by the concept of a 100% cube cut tobacco. The description indicates that it is a Va/Burley blend, and it is clearly a mild aromatic, in the Danish style.
> 
> Pouch aroma - sweet, a subtle hint of caramel and/or honey. It seems to be a topping only, as upon smoking no casing or PG is detected.
> 
> ...


Very nice review. I picked up 8oz of this last year at IRC for about $6. (special or closeout) The aroma of the tobacco, and flavor of the smoke are similar to me ....just enough caramel/apple to enjoy and still be palatable.

CCB may be my favorite morning smoke. (after getting it lit!):tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice review NCatron - thanks. I keep thinking of trying this and somehow never get around to it.

Thanks for the incentive


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i posted a question about this stuff last night . i flat love it and by far the best burley ive smoked


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

this stuff is really great but it takes about 20 boxes of matches a full zippo lighter and 1 whole day to light jk it is diffficult to light anyone got a better idea of how to


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

Gravity feed to the top, lightly tampen and light, enjoy :bl


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Had my finger on the trigger many times with this one but I kept hearing in the back of my mind my wife's voice saying "Your not buying more tobacco are you?"


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I have said before if you leave this and a cob sitting around it will smoke itself. It is hard to light - I think this may be the rare case where a torch lighter may work for pipe smoking.

Once lit, this is PA easy to smoke.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

SOLD.

Gonna have to get some.:tup


----------

